# Will a Snowflake Eel eat a Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp?



## BodOm

Hello, first post.

Well here is the deal, I am thinking of building a larger(above 100gal) plexiglass aquarium and I wanted to stock it with a Snowflake Eel, Watchman Goby, and a Pistol Shrimp. Perhaps a couple of ID sharks but I doubt it. Now my question is, will the eel eventually eat the Goby and/or Shrimp? How about ID sharks? I plan on buying the eel as a hatchling so it will grow with its tank mates, but I am still unsure as to if it might decide to feed on them. Any input would be greatly appreciated. BTW does anyone know of a good online fish store in North America that stocks all of the above? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BodOm

Just to add some additional info, I don't have any real aquatic animal experience. I have kept several different reptiles, and mammals but that's about it. So I need advise on tank equipment and salt treating the water and such if anyone wouldn't mind advising me on that.


----------



## Pasfur

Can you clarify please what fish you are referring to by "ID Shark". Irridescent Shark?


----------



## BodOm

Pasfur said:


> Can you clarify please what fish you are referring to by "ID Shark". Irridescent Shark?



Yes that is what I meant. I'm not set on having them. The eel and pistol shrimp however I want badly. More-so the eel. 



EDIT - Actually just checking them out again and will they get to be 4' in captivity? If so then I guess they're not really a feasible option are they.


----------



## aunt kymmie

ID's are freshwater so not suitable for the saltwater environment. ;-)


----------



## BodOm

Alright thats out of the picture then. But how will my shrimp watchman fair with the snowflake?


----------



## Pasfur

Probably won't work. I would encourage you to continue researching your project before making many decisions. An aquarium of this size will be a complicated task and you want to do things right the first time. I would suggest you start by browsing the "Pictures and Videos" area of this website, looking at the build threads of successful experienced marine aquarists here on this forum. There are a lot of excellent threads, including my personal 180 build, and builds by OF2F, Austin, Wake, Cody, Kells, and many others. You will learn a ton in a short time just by watching other aquarium projects develop.


----------



## BodOm

Thanks.


----------



## SuperFishFan

BodOm said:


> Alright thats out of the picture then. But how will my shrimp watchman fair with the snowflake?


 
Just for future reference, Snowflakes are probable in the top 5 of the hardiest/easiest Eels to maintain in a Marine Aquarium; they are not shy in any case. The main reason being, is that they eat very well in captivity and tend to eventually go after anything that'll fit into its jaws. BTW, if you go to the bookstore, the new issue (Sept '09) of Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine has a great article on keeping Moray Eels.

I agree with you though... the Watchman is one of my favorites too


----------



## zachhay11

top five of the easiest eels? heck, snowflakes are the easiest! for sure a great beginner fish! beautiful too, just keep in mind they can jump out of the tank if they feel like it so take precaution!


----------



## onefish2fish

it will eat small fish for sure and possibly larger ones if it gets hungry enough. as zach mentioned, all eels are escape artists and can get out of open tanks and even tanks with small openings.


----------



## SuperFishFan

No one should ever keep any type of Eel with out a lid... no question. ;-)


----------



## slayermayer

*Snowflake*

Snowflake eels will generally not eat fish unless they are larger and the fish are small enough.They will eat any crabs or shrimp you put in your tank, that is what they eat in the wild, they crush things with their mouth and would have no problem tearing a pistol shrimp into tiny pieces. Snowflake eels go very well with groupers and other large fish, and considering you are setting up a 100gallon tank you probably can get away with putting in a grouper(most of which will grow to large for tanks under 150g), groupers make great tank mates for eels. Basically you can go one of two ways, you can get the eel and a few other large fish, or you could go with your pistol shrimp, goby and compatible fish. Hope this helped.


----------



## kami808

If I keep ghost shrimp and small gobies in my tank. It will hunt for itself ?

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

